

TIL it costs 1 Watt minimum to delete 41 exabytes in one second. - noiv

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landauer's_principle<p>Supporting: http://www.stanford.edu/~rsasaki/AP202/YY3.pdf and https://encrypted.google.com/search?num=100&#38;hl=en&#38;lr=&#38;as_qdr=all&#38;q=2.85+trillionths+Watt+%2F++1+gigabits+<i>+41+exabyte&#38;oq=2.85+trillionths+Watt+%2F++1+gigabits+</i>+41+exabyte&#38;aq=f&#38;aqi=h1&#38;aql=&#38;gs_l=serp.12..19.10626l10626l0l12026l1l1l0l0l0l0l159l159l0j1l1l0.frgbld.<p>Questions: How much consumes Facebook's delete operation and when will above become a problem?
======
mooism2
1W = 1J/s, so might it be more accurate to say that deleting 41 exabytes costs
at least 1 Joule?

(TIL 1 exabyte = 2^30 gigabytes, but I expect I'll forget again.)

